# 2600 temp sending unit



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

My gauge is not registering. How do I check send unit to see which is bad?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bluetick,

Pull the wire connector off of the temperature sending unit and touch it to clean metal on the block (ground). The gauge should go to full scale (hot). If not, pull open the instrument cluster and ground the spade connection where the sending unit wire connects. If no response there, the gauge is suspect. Check that you have voltage to the gauge. Post back and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

BigT

Just now getting around to this.

Is this with the switch on or off?

THX


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Switch "on" when you are prepared to test.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

BigT said:


> Switch "on" when you are prepared to test.


Thanks. Gauge test good so sending unit i assume. taking to a friend of mine. I can't in there without removing stuff. He's a mechanic so hopefully he has the tools

Thanks for your help


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't just assume. Changing that sender is no fun, so verify the wiring before you make that move.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

THX Yes I verified the wiring. She jumped like a rabbit


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Got sending unit change but mechanic say gauge got to midway and then moves all the way to hot.

Idea? Bad resistor? Gauge would not register before


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

No idea from the mechanic?

Bad sender.
Bad gauge.
Bad thermostat.
Bad voltage stabilizer or wrong wiring to gauge.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gauge is showing 1/2 way with no power. I had to research oringinal p/n. sender i bough was supposed to replacement. 

I shorted the sender wire to check gauge . It went all way up. wonder if I damaged checking


----------

